# Need some one to spray non-skid in SW Florida



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Boat is need of some new non skid. I slipped last weekend and may have broken my elbow. Anyone know of a good shop/individual to use. It's a ranger banshee that needs the whole deck and cockpit shot. Has a few dings and screw holes that needs to be repaired as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

?


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I took my boat to Islamarine. It was a drive but worth it. Check Castaway Customs also. That is a job you want done right the first time.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking. What type of boat do you have and rough estimate of work


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

18 HB Guide. Quotes I received ranged from $750 by individuals to $1800 at HB. Tom was in the realm and did a good job in a timely manner.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm in Miami and can do the job as well, need to see it to give an estimated cost, though.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

PIB, PM me your email address. I'll send some photos over.


----------

